# Cards for your customers?



## ProSno (Nov 24, 2001)

Does anyone send out xmas cards or seasons greetings cards to there customers? I'm thinking mabey this year I will. Whats your standard practice?


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Pro Sno just curious did you recently get in the mail a "specialty business Christmas cards" mailer? I ask since we just received that book and it does have some really good Christmas cards and we are considering sending some to our customers.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

We do.I just pick up a huge box of cheap cards early in the season,and run them through the laser printer.Cheap and easy.We drop a lot of them of in person when we visit the sites,as it saves on the cost of postage,and is much more personal.


----------



## ProSno (Nov 24, 2001)

No JD I didnt get anything, Why are some of the cards they offer pretty nice?


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Yeah Pro they do have some pretty funny or strange cards. Take a look....Cards


----------



## GVLawnCare (Jan 12, 2003)

*cards*

We do exactly what Wyldman does. Buy the boxes of 25 or so cards, run them through the laser printer with logo and name. I also personally sign each one, just my preference. It is about 10 times cheaper to do it this way, over ordering them from a printer,yet still very classy. Good Luck.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

For the few seconds that it takes to sign the card and the stamp cost of a few cents, its totally worth it. It shows that you are not only a business man but a caring person who thinks of his customers.


Jay


----------



## Little Jay (Dec 12, 2001)

Ditto for us. I've never gotten much feedback from the customers, but we hae nearly 100% return customers each year-so they must like it


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

Happy Holiday's cards every year. For every customer we service through the yr... even if we only did a little weeding or planting job. I got back 98% of the customers since starting this 2 yr.s ago. 2% moved (i still send them a card to thier new address) or found someone cheaper (but they usually come back). 

I go to Office Max i think it cost around $180 for 140 printed cards and envelopes last year.

Plus it's a "write off" so what the heck


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

Since we are a family run business and our customer base is under 25, we hand sign each card like this:
Care Enterprises Snowplowing and Ice Prevention
Scott & Cari Zorno

Then we hand deliver to the prime contact person often with a couple of candy-canes. It gets us face to face with our customers in a very positive environment.
Well worth the cost and the wrist exercise signing them.


----------

